# Resistance



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm just curious if anyone else experienced any resistance to trying Mike's tapes? I was on the BB for a long time and have heard about the tapes since I can't remember. I've been through hypnotherapy sessions and benefited from them, but somehow I just felt resistant to listening to a tape. I think it felt impersonal and that I'd feel self-conscious. Now that I'm actually using the tapes, I look forward to hearing them. When I suggest the tapes to others who are suffering from IBS, I sometimes sense their resistance. Did you experience this prior to getting the tapes? What do you think this is about?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi Gailsusan,I expect many users will have considered using the IBS Audio Program for some time before committing to it.The more common feedback is things like,Tried hypnosis with some else and it wasn't as good as expected. ( Many therapists claim to know IBS, and its complexities, but few do in detail).Couldn't afford them - some users will say they couldn't afford not to have them! From what I see the cost of the entire program is often equivalant to only one session with a one to one session with a therapist, who may not have the knowldge and insight of th eIBS condition.Didn't know of anyone who had tried them - there are plenty here.







Didn't want to be taken over! We all know it doesn't happen







Couldn't find the time - once into the sessions oftem people look forward to the time with the Program. And for many certainly in the early days, the time with the tapes is less than they spend in the loo each morning.there will be more I'm sure. But when all else has failed, people usually dare to consider the IBS Audio Program, and then find they get on with it well, with good results.Best RegardsMike------------------ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gail, I think this happens for a lot of reasons. Unfamilar with clinical hypnotherapy, why would you use it for IBS,does it really work, costs, religion,understanding its safe, and I suspect other reasons. Like, does it address all sympotms of IBS.Well we know its safe and does work on some of the major route issues of IBS and more.Hopefully, as more Gastro doctors suggest it and the word gets out more like what has happened here, more people will be really helped.Here is a realitively new article by Dr Whorwell. Others are trying to get the word out and I had a good complement by Dr Palsson that I was helping to do just that.







I think its important for those that get better and understand it to help others. Either in hypnotherapy,CBT, or in IBS education. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.87469 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Mike and Eric,Thanks. I think there is something to the idea that we feel we are submitting to a higher authority somehow or losing our independence in using hypnotherapy. I think that was the focus of my resistance now that I reflect on it. I was just curious because of my training and background as a psychologist. Thanks again. Your responses were helpful.


----------

